# Blizzard - Wirklich alles selbst erfunden?



## Mondokir (7. Juni 2010)

Ich sah mir gerade eine Dokumentation über Afrika an und dort fiel der Name eines Kraters: Dem sogenannten Ngoron _Goro_ Krater. Merkwürdig denkt man sich, der kommt so bekannt vor. Richtig! Fast genauso heißt ein Krater in WoW: Den Un´Goro Krater. Reiner Zufall oder steckt da was dahinter? Nun frage ich euch. Kennt ihr weitere solcher Gebiete in World of Warcraft die es in "Echt" genauso gibt nur mit abgeändertem Namen? Bin ich schon mal darauf gespannt.


----------



## Eox (7. Juni 2010)

Area 52 und Area 51 

Und dann das mit K3 oder wie genau das heißt. (ka spiel schon lange nicht mehr)


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2010)

Es gibt hunderte Sachen in WoW die auf reales hinweisen, das ist nun wirklich nichts neues.


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2010)

Braches Land kenn ich aus der Landwirtschaft. Da hat Blizzard wohl das Brachland gepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (7. Juni 2010)

Erst letztens gabs auf buffed einen Beitrag über diese seltenen Fische, die Murlocs ähneln. 
Vllt. hat Blizzard sich da auch was abgeguckt (also Mobs speziell von der Tierwelt)


----------



## Foldred (7. Juni 2010)

@TheSTormride 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja ich glaube die Bosse aus Ulduar heissen wie die nordischen Götter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (7. Juni 2010)

Bei Blizzard spielt man ganz bewusst mit solchen Anspielungen/oder Inspirationen.


----------



## Sengor (7. Juni 2010)

in wow gibt es endlos viele dinge die auf reale personen und orte anspielen. da haben sich die entwichler einfach auch mal ein paar scherze erlaupt.
super beispiel ist Haris Pilton (Paris Hilton) die in shattrath in der kneipe rumsteht oder Harrison Jones (Harrison Ford der schauspieler von indianer jones)


----------



## boonfish (7. Juni 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> in wow gibt es endlos viele dinge die auf reale personen und orte anspielen. da haben sich die entwichler einfach auch mal ein paar scherze erlaupt.
> super beispiel ist Haris Pilton (Paris Hilton) die in shattrath in der kneipe rumsteht oder Harrison Jones (Harrison Ford der schauspieler von *indianer* jones)



Autsch


----------



## Ongul (7. Juni 2010)

ist das denn so schlimm für dich?, es ist ein Game, wie jedes andere Game hat auch WoW bezug auf die Realität.


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Area 52 und Area 51
> 
> Und dann das mit K3 oder wie genau das heißt. (ka spiel schon lange nicht mehr)



K2 ist ein Camp beim Mount Everest, glaub ich. Irgendwo auf 4800 m Höhe, oder verwechsle ich da was und faile extrem?


----------



## numisel (7. Juni 2010)

Die Wachen in AQ sind aus Ägypten geklaut, Ulduar besteht aus nordischen Göttern, die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Ragnaros und Ragnarök, dem nordischen Weltuntergang, sind auch sehr offentsichtlich....

So kann man ewig weitermachen. Da gibts gute Beispiele für.


----------



## The Paladin (7. Juni 2010)

Werden beim Schifahren die Routen nicht auch in K´s eingeteilt? z.B. K1 für Anfänger und K3 ist das schwierigste?


----------



## Mondokir (7. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich hab es auch eher auf Gebiete bezogen. Siehe Un´goro Krater. Das mit Haris Pilton oder Harrison Jones sind mir weitläufig bekannt. ^^


----------



## numisel (7. Juni 2010)

> K2 ist ein Camp beim Mount Everest, glaub ich. Irgendwo auf 4800 m Höhe, oder verwechsle ich da was und faile extrem?



Der K2 gilt noch heute als der gefährlichste 8000 der Welt. Also ist auch ein Berg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja, noch mehr Anspielung findt sich in der Geschichte um Arthas. Wer die Arthus-Saga kennt, wird wissen, dass Arthus einem sagenumwobenen Gegenstand hinterhergerannt ist, der sein Volk retten sollte. Doch ist durch diese Suche sein Volk erst recht niedergegangen. Achja, Arthus Vater heisst, nebenbeibemerkt, Uther (kennt den noch wer?)


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juni 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Der K2 gilt noch heute als der gefährlichste 8000 der Welt. Also ist auch ein Berg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Uther Lichtbringer. Den kann man real, echt und in Farbe in der 80er Strath ini sehen^^


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Werden beim Schifahren die Routen nicht auch in K´s eingeteilt? z.B. K1 für Anfänger und K3 ist das schwierigste?



Blau < Rot < Schwarz (v.l.n.r. schwerer) sind die Einteilungen für Schifahren, gibt glaub ich auch noch hellblau und orange und... nein kein hellschwarz.


----------



## Kersyl (7. Juni 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Die Wachen in AQ sind aus Ägypten geklaut, Ulduar besteht aus nordischen Göttern, die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Ragnaros und Ragnarök, dem nordischen Weltuntergang, sind auch sehr offentsichtlich....
> 
> So kann man ewig weitermachen. Da gibts gute Beispiele für.




Nix neues.^^
Jo und viele der vyrkul sachen sind von Norwegischen und Vikinger legenden usw. abgeguckt also.^^


----------



## Occasus (7. Juni 2010)

Benutzt mal die Sufu und such nach WoW Eastereggs. Entweder es war ein Artikel oder Thread. Irgendwas 5teiliges. Dort gibt es dutzende Ähnlichkeiten zur realen Welt


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Achja, Arthus Vater heisst, nebenbeibemerkt, Uther (kennt den noch wer?)



nö uther ist nicht sein vater ... uther war sein ausbilder ... arthas vater heisst therenas menethil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overskilled (7. Juni 2010)

Allein wenn man sich die namen der NPC anguggt .....
Haris Pilton oder Angelina Werkel ....
allein das weißt darauf hin das blizz nicht gern denkt .. obwohl ich mir abundzu bei npx im sholzarbecken denke omg xD wer kommt auf solche namen xD


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juni 2010)

Gz du hast ein Easteregg gefunden *keks reich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (7. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> nö uther ist nicht sein vater ... uther war sein ausbilder ... arthas vater heisst therenas menethil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat aber von *ARTHUS* gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juni 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Er hat aber von *ARTHUS* gesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist Arthus ned son komisches Schwert das im Stein steckt?


----------



## Teraluna (7. Juni 2010)

@ Reo_MC 
LMGFY K2 Berg

Es sind noch viele weite Anleihen in WoW nicht nur auf reale Orte/Personen.
Blizzard ist exterm gut darin Ideen von anderen aufzugreifen und zu verbessern.

MFG
Teraluna
P.s. Nesingwary ist auch eine wandelnde Anspielung (ich sag blos "Die Grünen Hügel" googeln)


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2010)

> Uther Pendragon (pen-dragon oder ben-dragon = &#8222;Kopf des Drachen&#8220 ist der Vater von König Artus in der Artussage



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uther_Pendragon

Also blizz hat da schon bissle was her.


----------



## -Migu- (7. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> nö uther ist nicht sein vater ... uther war sein ausbilder ... arthas vater heisst therenas menethil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er meint dern Arthus in der Saga mit dem Heiligen Gral, Tafelrunde etc. dem sein Vater hiess Uther. ^^ Sonst hättest du recht


----------



## -Migu- (7. Juni 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ist Arthus ned son komisches Schwert das im Stein steckt?



Zomfg, EPIC FAIL, das is Excalibur

Edit: Oh damn, sorry für Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Er hat aber von *ARTHUS* gesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





-Migu- schrieb:


> Er meint dern Arthus in der Saga mit dem Heiligen Gral, Tafelrunde etc. dem sein Vater hiess Uther. ^^ Sonst hättest du recht



huch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry ich habe *"Arthas"* gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremetis (7. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> nö uther ist nicht sein vater ... uther war sein ausbilder ... arthas vater heisst therenas menethil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm.. doch.. Uther Pendragon ist der Vater von König Artus (King Arthur, Ritter der Tafelrunde etc) - denn von dem und nicht von Arthas Menethil wurde gesprochen.


----------



## Deadwool (7. Juni 2010)

Was soll der provokative Titel ? Blizzard lässt sich laufend von anderen Quellen "inspirieren". Dafür gibt es unzählige Beispiele


----------



## Shaila (7. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach D A S Erfolgsrezept von Blizzard. Ich denke nicht, dass WoW so erfolgreich geworden wäre, gebe es nicht so extrem viele Anspielungen. Man könnte schon ein ganzes Buch damit füllen.


----------



## Aremetis (7. Juni 2010)

abgesehen davon: Glaubst Du ernsthaft Bliizard hat die Orks, Elfen, Trolle, Zwerge etc erfunden?
:-)


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juni 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ist Arthus ned son komisches Schwert das im Stein steckt?



Ja und Excalibur ist der Sagenkönig v England 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (7. Juni 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> super beispiel ist Haris Pilton (Paris Hilton) die in shattrath in der kneipe rumsteht





Und Ricole Nichie direkt daneben nicht zu vergessen:



http://img189.images.../promiswtf.jpg/


----------



## Wiikend (7. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Erst letztens gabs auf buffed einen Beitrag über diese seltenen Fische, die Murlocs ähneln.
> Vllt. hat Blizzard sich da auch was abgeguckt (also Mobs speziell von der Tierwelt)



Jo du hast natürlich recht....da gibt es einen Mob namens Kuh....der kommt mir auch bekannt vor sehe ich jeden morgen wenn ich mit dem Bus in die Stadt fahre....manman..Blizz hat echt keine eigenen Ideen...*Hust* 
Btt:siehe oben Kuh-->Kuh,Katze-->Katze,achja..und natürlich der Palakiller-->Eichhörnchen

Psalas <3


----------



## Exeliron (7. Juni 2010)

tausend nadeln ist vom design her an einen amerikanischen nationalpark angelehnt, solche felsformationen kann man auch in echt bewundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht nach dem namen, den hab ich vergessen, wer ihn rausfindet kriegt nen keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*teller kekse hinstell und wegrenn*


mfg, exe


----------



## Traklar (7. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Hunderte von Gegenständen, Gebieten, NPCs, Events, etc. und fast überall ist eine Anspielung auf das echte Leben drinnen. Teilweise wurden Sachen auch nur eingebaut, weil es sie im richtigen Leben gibt. 

Gab es bereits zu Classic-Zeiten, mit BC und Wotlk und auch Cataclysm wird es beinhalten.

Aber schön, dass dir das aufgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/24827-anspielungen-auf-spielefilmebuchercomicsetc-in-wow/


Hier findet man sicher auch noch viele tolle Sachen.


----------



## LubuLegend (7. Juni 2010)

Um auf mehrere Quotes zu Antworten:

Ulduar besteht aus nordischen Göttern?

Der einzige "Gott" in dem Sinne ist Thorim mit Thor, besonders mit seinem Hammerschlag. Alles andere kommt mir relativ fremd vor.


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2010)

weil es sie im RICHTIGEN Leben gibt, besonders: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&&




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:



LubuLegend schrieb:


> Um auf mehrere Quotes zu Antworten:
> 
> Ulduar besteht aus nordischen Göttern?
> 
> Der einzige "Gott" in dem Sinne ist Thorim mit Thor, besonders mit seinem Hammerschlag. Alles andere kommt mir relativ fremd vor.




Freya ist eine nordische Göttin, weiß aber grad nicht welche. 

Also sinds schon 2. Aber mehr werdens auch nichtmehr.

Hodir hat sicher was mit Hoden zu tun.


----------



## Phosphorsäure (7. Juni 2010)

Den Ungoro Krater gibts echt,   hab ich mal im atlas gesehn


----------



## Casp (7. Juni 2010)

Geht es nicht einfach nur um die verschiedenen Gebiete?


----------



## The Paladin (7. Juni 2010)

Hier, ich habe zwar vor ner halben stunde begonnen das zu suchen. Aber ich habe einfach nicht aufhören können die Seiten zu lesen:

In Englisch und enthält ALLE Parodien und sonstige Eastereggs (Von Warcraft und World of Warcraft)

WoW-Wiki


----------



## Mosman (7. Juni 2010)

Loken is wohl an Loki angelehnt, sinds schon 3 nordische Götter. Mit Thorim und Freya. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loki

Und wenn man sich die Seelenschmiede anschaut mit diesen ganzen NDW-Items... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pk2 (7. Juni 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Um auf mehrere Quotes zu Antworten:
> 
> Ulduar besteht aus nordischen Göttern?
> 
> Der einzige "Gott" in dem Sinne ist Thorim mit Thor, besonders mit seinem Hammerschlag. Alles andere kommt mir relativ fremd vor.



Hodir soll wohl Odin darstellen 

4?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (7. Juni 2010)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Ich sah mir gerade eine Dokumentation über Afrika an und dort fiel der Name eines Kraters: Dem sogenannten Ngoron _Goro_ Krater. Merkwürdig denkt man sich, der kommt so bekannt vor. Richtig! Fast genauso heißt ein Krater in WoW: Den Un´Goro Krater. Reiner Zufall oder steckt da was dahinter? Nun frage ich euch. Kennt ihr weitere solcher Gebiete in World of Warcraft die es in "Echt" genauso gibt nur mit abgeändertem Namen? Bin ich schon mal darauf gespannt.



Da steckt natürlich was dahinter: man möchte, dass der Spieler bei dem namen Un'goro Krater sofort Assoziationen zu dem entsprechenden Krater in Afrika herstellt. Klar, wer sich in der realen Welt nicht auskennt, der wundert sich vielleicht erstmal über die Namensgebung...


----------



## Zaryul (7. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Un'Goro krater tatsächlich nach diesem krater benannt wurde, den der TE erwähnt.
Leider war das vor x Jahren also weiss ich nicht mal mehr ansatzweise wo ich das gelesen habe x.x


----------



## Traklar (7. Juni 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Um auf mehrere Quotes zu Antworten:
> 
> Ulduar besteht aus nordischen Göttern?
> 
> Der einzige "Gott" in dem Sinne ist Thorim mit Thor, besonders mit seinem Hammerschlag. Alles andere kommt mir relativ fremd vor.



Thorim wie du schon sagtest geht an Thor -> Donar, Gewittergott und Wettergott, öfter auch Vegetationsgott und Beschützer von Midgard
Sif ist die Frau von Thorim und auch die Gefährtin von Thor


Freya ist Freya -> Göttin der Liebe und Ehe 

Hodir könnte Hoenir oder Hödur sein. Ersterer ist der Schaffer von Ask und Emblar (Adam und Eva bei der nordischen Mythologie) und Hödur ist Sohn von Odin (der Blinde und rechtschaffene, verkörpert aber auch das Dunkle von Odin). Wenn man ganz viel herumspielt könnte er auch Odin darstellen 

Und Mimirion könnte Mimir sein, der Hüter des Weltenbaums Yggdrassil (Gibts auch in WoW), er war es auch, der den enthaupteten Odin fand


----------



## boonfish (7. Juni 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Freya ist eine nordische Göttin, weiß aber grad nicht welche.
> 
> Also sinds schon 2.* Aber mehr werdens auch nichtmehr.*
> 
> Hodir hat sicher was mit Hoden zu tun.



So ziemlich jedes einzige Vrykuldorf in ganz Nordend nimmt direkten Bezug auf einen fast namensgleichen Ort der Nordischen Mythologie. 
Ebenso fast jeder Titan- und Vrykulboss ingame. 
Viele Vrykulposten wurden sogar 1:1 namentlich übernommen. 

Das heißt, dass die Titanen- und Wikingerkultur/mythologie ziemlich exakt in WoW importiert wurde, nicht nur die Namen von 2 Bossen.


----------



## Kobold19902000 (7. Juni 2010)

es gibt im sholazarbekcen auch die luke aus der serei lost mit den zahlen drauf^^


----------



## pk2 (7. Juni 2010)

Da kennt sich aber jemand aus, find ich gut.


----------



## comertz_pole (7. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Area 52 und Area 51
> 
> Und dann das mit K3 oder wie genau das heißt. (ka spiel schon lange nicht mehr)


der zweit höchste berg heist K2


----------



## Wolfner (7. Juni 2010)

Der Titel sollte wohl eher lauten

*Blizzard - Wirklich etwas selbst erfunden?*
:-B

Das geht über die Lore bis hin zu Gameplay-Elementen.
Das ist soweit auch okay (wenn einem die ewigen Anspielungen und Anleihen nicht auf den Geist gehen). Nervig sind nur dann Leute die meinen Blizzard hätte das gesamte Fantasy-Genre samt MMOG Bereich aus dem Nichts herbeigezaubert...


----------



## comertz_pole (7. Juni 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Thorim wie du schon sagtest geht an Thor -> Donar, Gewittergott und Wettergott, öfter auch Vegetationsgott und Beschützer von Midgard
> Sif ist die Frau von Thorim und auch die Gefährtin von Thor
> 
> 
> ...



frage gibt es so was wie ne bibel über die nordische mythologie? wen ja oder sowas ähnliches /w me pls


----------



## Borgok (7. Juni 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> K2 ist ein Camp beim Mount Everest, glaub ich. Irgendwo auf 4800 m Höhe, oder verwechsle ich da was und faile extrem?



Autsch.

Der K2 ist mit etwas mehr als 8600 Metern der zweithöchste Berg der Welt nach dem Mt Everest. Er befindet sich im Karakorumgebirge in Nordpakistan.

Es gibt unzählige Dinge die sich Blizzard abgeschaut hat... .

Un`Goro Krater ist tatsächlich von Ngorongorokrater abgeschaut. Der Ngorongorokrater liegt in Nordtansania/Ostafrika und ist kein öder Landstrich wie man es bei einem Krater denken könnte, nein, er gilt als eines der größten Naturparadiese der Erde (UNESCO-Weltnaturerbe, Biosphärenreservat...).... ähnlich soll ja auch der Un'Goro-Krater ein Gebiet mit schöner intakter Natur sein... .


----------



## Mondokir (7. Juni 2010)

Ist ein richtig schöner Wissensthread geworden. Einige Sachen haben mich echt fasziniert. Da kennen sich manche echt gut in WoW aus. Wenn ihr noch mehr wisst nur rausdamit!


----------



## Cloudsbrother (7. Juni 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Achja, noch mehr Anspielung findt sich in der Geschichte um Arthas. Wer die Arthus-Saga kennt, wird wissen, dass Arthus einem sagenumwobenen Gegenstand hinterhergerannt ist, der sein Volk retten sollte. Doch ist durch diese Suche sein Volk erst recht niedergegangen. Achja, Arthus Vater heisst, nebenbeibemerkt, Uther (kennt den noch wer?)




Also ich find ja die Geschichte klingt mehr nach Starwars.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein kämpfer des Lichts und des Guten ist der große Hoffnungsträger. Dann aber verfällt er der dunklen Seite um andere zu beschützen. Letztendlich wird er zum eigentlichen Bösenbuben.

Die Arthus Geschichte dürfte natürlich älter sein.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (7. Juni 2010)

Kobold19902000 schrieb:


> es gibt im sholazarbekcen auch die luke aus der serei lost mit den zahlen drauf^^


is mir noch nicht aufgefallen. wo ist die denn genau?


----------



## Janica-Damira (7. Juni 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> frage gibt es so was wie ne bibel über die nordische mythologie? wen ja oder sowas ähnliches /w me pls



Wenn ich richtig liege, dann dürfte das die "EDDA" sein..... das ist in der nordischen Mythologie ungefähr das, was für die Christen die Bibel, die Moslems der Koran, etc. pp ist....


----------



## Janica-Damira (7. Juni 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> is mir noch nicht aufgefallen. wo ist die denn genau?



am bittertiden see


----------



## Kazabeth (7. Juni 2010)

Es gibt nen Zug in Südafrika, der so ziemlich das gesamte Land durchquert. Name: Shosholoza Meyl


----------



## Selidia (7. Juni 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Nervig sind nur dann Leute die meinen Blizzard hätte das gesamte Fantasy-Genre samt MMOG Bereich aus dem Nichts herbeigezaubert...




Haben sie nicht, aber WoW wird als Maßstab für alle Spiele in diesem Genre benutzt.. und das zurecht.

BTT: Wo ist die Quellenangabe für den Bluepost, dass Blizzard alles selbst erfunden hätte?


----------



## Wolfner (7. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Haben sie nicht, aber WoW wird als Maßstab für alle Spiele in diesem Genre benutzt.. und das zurecht.




Zum Beispiel beim PvP! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




;p


----------



## Traklar (7. Juni 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> frage gibt es so was wie ne bibel über die nordische mythologie? wen ja oder sowas ähnliches /w me pls



Die Religionen sind eher auf Gedichte und Erzählungen aufgebaut. Dazu kommt noch, dass das "Heidentum", wie es auch oft genannt wird in viele unterschiedliche Religionen aufgeteilt ist. Zum einen gibt es die Nordischen (Skandinavien, Schweden, Norwegen und Co.), Angelsächsisch, Kontinentalgermanisch, Germanisch, etc. Es gibt also sehr viele unterschiedliche Schriften, die man nicht so einfach zusammenfassen kann. Außerdem sind viele Texte so geschrieben, dass man sich schon auskennen muss, sonst versteht man kein Wort.

Aber falls du so etwas ähnliches wie eine Bibel suchst. Es gibt noch sehr viele Àsatrù Gläubige. Das ist eine noch heute bestehende heidnische Religion, die auf die Nordische Mythologie aufbaut.

Ihre Schriften sind die Germanische Schöpfungsgeschichte und die Edda (2 Bücher, die Lieder- und die Prosa-Edda), alle 3 sind für Ásatrúar wichtige Quellen im Bezug auf die germanische Mythologie.


----------



## boonfish (7. Juni 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> is mir noch nicht aufgefallen. wo ist die denn genau?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Die Nummer ist falsch aber ähnlich)

Ich frag mich wieviele Millionen Spieler da schon vorbeigelaufen sind und sich fragten "Was zum Teufel ist das?!
Tja Lost ist einfach Allgemeinbildung^^


----------



## Exicoo (7. Juni 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Jo du hast natürlich recht....da gibt es einen Mob namens Kuh....der kommt mir auch bekannt vor sehe ich jeden morgen wenn ich mit dem Bus in die Stadt fahre....manman..Blizz hat echt keine eigenen Ideen...*Hust*
> Btt:siehe oben Kuh-->Kuh,Katze-->Katze,achja..und natürlich der Palakiller-->Eichhörnchen
> 
> Psalas <3



ich meine natürlich Kreaturen, welche von Blizzard entwickelt wurden.


----------



## Ångela (7. Juni 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Der K2 gilt noch heute als der gefährlichste 8000 der Welt. Also ist auch ein Berg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und von PENdragon zu FORdragon ist es auch so unheimlich weit ;-)

Aber gut zu wissen, das manche Leute doch in der Schule aufpassen ;-)

@ Traklar: fehlt noch was in der Aufzählung, aber für das Volk hier reicht es *g*


----------



## Traklar (7. Juni 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> @ Traklar: fehlt noch was in der Aufzählung, aber für das Volk hier reicht es *g*



Klar fehlt da noch einiges xD aber bevor ich meine Fachbegriffe hier auspack und alle nichts mehr verstehen xD so versteht man zumindest noch was. Und wer an dem Thema Interesse hat, der findet auch den Rest raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Tja Lost ist einfach Allgemeinbildung^^



Dann weisst du auch, das die Serie LOST heißt, nicht Lost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (7. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Dann weisst du auch, das die Serie LOST heißt, nicht Lost.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber ich mag kein caps (lock).


----------



## Falke80 (7. Juni 2010)

Wen es interessiert, der kann ja mal nach H.P. Lovecraft und seinen romanen googeln...der schreibt da auch gerne über die ALTEN GÖTTER, und die namen derer erinnern einen auch stark an wow


----------



## CarpoX (8. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> nö uther ist nicht sein vater ... uther war sein ausbilder ... arthas vater heisst therenas menethil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darauf wollte er auch nicht hinaus, sondern nur darauf, dass man den Namen von König Arthus und seinem Vater genommen hat und sie zwei WoW-Charakteren gab, die miteinander eng verbunden sind.


----------



## n.bek. (8. Juni 2010)

für mich is das schönste und wichtigste easteregg immer noch Siouxsie die Banshee!


----------



## Abianis (8. Juni 2010)

> Der einzige "Gott" in dem Sinne ist Thorim mit Thor, besonders mit seinem Hammerschlag. Alles andere kommt mir relativ fremd vor





> Wen es interessiert, der kann ja mal nach H.P. Lovecraft und seinen romanen googeln...der schreibt da auch gerne über die ALTEN GÖTTER, und die namen derer erinnern einen auch stark an wow



Das kam mir beim ersten Ulduarbesuch schon in den Sinn. Nicht nur der Mythos der großen Alten ist "entliehen", sondern auch die Namen wie beispeilsweise Yog-Sothoth - Yogg-Saron.
Kann man schon irgendwo als kreativlos bezeichnen, aber auf der anderen Seite zeigt es auch, dass die Entwickler dem Genre im Ganzen sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüberstehen und ihre Hausaufgaben machen.


----------



## Tomratz (8. Juni 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> K2 ist ein Camp beim Mount Everest, glaub ich. Irgendwo auf 4800 m Höhe, oder verwechsle ich da was und faile extrem?




fail würd ich nicht sagen, aber beim K2 handelt es sich in Wirklichkeit um einen 8.000er im Himalaya,
nicht um ein Camp am Everest.

Es gibt z.B. den Typen bei Hemet Nesingwary (ein Anagram auf Ernest Hemingway) im Sholazarbecken, der den 
Schnaps braut, heisst McManus und stellt für mich eine Anspielung auf den Snookerprofi Alan McManus dar.

Marcie Balzer, die Angeltussi am Brunnen in Dalaran, ist eine Anspielung auf die Angelzubehörfirma Balzer.

Es gibt noch etliche weiter, im Moment fallen mir aber grade keine ein.


----------



## Dragonique (8. Juni 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Ulduar besteht aus nordischen Göttern?
> 
> Der einzige "Gott" in dem Sinne ist Thorim mit Thor, besonders mit seinem Hammerschlag. Alles andere kommt mir relativ fremd vor.



Freya wurde ja schon erwähnt. Die Göttin der Liebe und Ehe.
Dann Mimir (Mimiron), der hütet Wissen.
Loken ist an Loki angelehnt.
Auf wen Hodir basiert, kann ich nur vermuten, entweder Höder oder Hönir.


Es gibt dann auch noch den Weltenbaum Yggdrasil. Kommt der euch auch so bekannt vor?
Ach und die ganzen Mystischen Orte wie Jötunheim, Utgard, Niflheim kommen irgendwie auch drin vor.
Ymiron der König der Vykrul ist dann Ýmir.
Skadi ist eigentlich eine Frau. Göttin der Jagd und des Winters.

Frostgram lehnt in der Story an Exkalibur an in der Namensgebung jedoch an Gram von Siegfried an. Den sollten wir alle kennen.^^ Also im direkten Nibelungenlied heißt das Schert später Balmung. Aber glaubt mir, die ganzen Mittelalterlichen Dichter haben einige Namen verändert. In Hartmanns von Aue höfischem Roman heißt Artus Hauptstadt nicht Camelot, wie so häufig, sondern Kardigan.

Ich denke einfach, dass die von Blizzard genauso Wikipedia nutzen können wie ich.^^


----------



## lord just (8. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Erst letztens gabs auf buffed einen Beitrag über diese seltenen Fische, die Murlocs ähneln.
> Vllt. hat Blizzard sich da auch was abgeguckt (also Mobs speziell von der Tierwelt)


diese fische wurden aber erst vor kurzem entdeckt und waren wohl nicht vorbild für die murlocs.


wow hat einfach sehr viele sachen aus dem echten leben und aus anderen bekannten sachen übernommen und abgewandelt. das ganze warcraft universum basiert z.b. auf dem warhammer universum und wurde abgewandelt. das erste warcraft sollte erst ein spiel zu warhammer werden aber der publisher konnte sich am ende die lizens nicht leisten und so hat blizzard einfach ein paar dinge abgewandelt und aus warhammer wurde warcraft. das abgewandelte universum hat blizzard dann einfach immer weiter ausgebaut mit dingen, die viele leute kennen und genau das ist meiner meinung nach auch das erfolgsgeheimnis von warcraft. wenn man es spielt entdeckt man immer wieder irgendwelche anspielungen die erinnerungen hervorrufen. wie z.b. die namen der alten götter erinnern einen an die bücher von lovecraft usw.


----------



## peddy3008 (8. Juni 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Hodir hat dabei ganz sicher nichtsmit Hoden zu tun.
Hodir stammt von HÖDR, Höðr ab denke ich eher und 
bedeutet :
altnordisch: [Kämpfer] . Er ist ein Sohn von Odin und damit der Bruder von Balder. Höðr ist blind und er tötet Balder mit einem Mistelzweig. Er selbst wird von Vali, dem Rächer Balders, erschlagen*

das hört sich eher nach WoW an wie deine Idee mit den Hoden tzzzz
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]


----------



## olOlOlo (8. Juni 2010)

Ich finds geil wie viele geschichten der welt in dem Game verknüpft werden 

Nordend-> die komplette Nordische Mytologie mit göttern landschaften die an skandinavien erinnern etc.
Kalimdor->Wüsten grater von ungoro usw erinnert stark an den kontinent Afrika
Ostliche königreiche-> erinnert irgentwie mit den jungeln (Brazil) Gebirgspässen(Peru usw) Hügelland (Prärie) an Kontinent Amerika.
Naja und scherbenwelt wenn man rüberkommt höllenfeuer doch an Australien's Outback im weiten sinne :-)

Die Geschichte um Prinz Arthur mit Exkalibur mit Arthas verknüpft, Naturlich die ideen aus den Büchern von Tolkien (Orgs, zwerke menschen, gnome -> Halblinge, auch druiden mit ihren Baumgestallten.) Tauren aus der Griechischen Mytologie.

Geil !!! 10 sterne für das WoW Universum.

Bin no längst nicht fertig wenn ma den Faden weiter spinnt :-)


----------



## benski235 (8. Juni 2010)

ich hab gehört in WOW gibts auch Wölfe !!!!!!


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Juni 2010)

Die Blizzard Welt lebt von den vielen Anspielungen auf reale Dinge, aber auch auf eigene Charaktere + Geschichten.

Sturmgipfel + Eiskrone behandeln die nordische Mythologie, von Loki über Walkyren, Asgard, selbst Dun Niffelem.

Genauso findet man alleine dort die Quest, einige der kleinen Typen mit Netzen einzufangen, um es zum Argentumtunier zu bringen... Alleine der Kommentar "Du nicht fangen...mich" ist Gold wert!

Genauso wie der schwarze Ritter, der mehrmals "erschlagen" werden muss...

Es gibt noch so viel mehr^^

Ohne all das Hintergrundwissen wären so viele Sachen nur halb so ausgeklügelt und schön, wie sich Azeroth nun darstellt.

Ich warte ja noch auf die ägyptische + griechische Mythologie samt Cerberos (3köpfiger Schoßhund), Pyramiden und Schakalen ^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Juni 2010)

Exeliron schrieb:


> tausend nadeln ist vom design her an einen amerikanischen nationalpark angelehnt, solche felsformationen kann man auch in echt bewundern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*ganz dreist einen Keks nimmt und ein Foto des Monument Valley dalass*


----------



## Shindira (8. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch auf die ägyptische + griechische Mythologie samt Cerberos (3köpfiger Schoßhund), Pyramiden und Schakalen ^^



Was das betrifft sahen die Bilder von Uldum sehr danach aus. Aber die sind ja erstmal wieder verschwunden bis die NDA gefallen ist. ^^


----------



## CarpoX (8. Juni 2010)

Auch noch ganz nett, in den Grizzlyhügeln läuft ein Easter-Egg zu Bambi rum, nämlich die eine Kolonne von Tierchen. Ein Rehkitz (Bambina -> Bambi), das große Reh daneben (Mutter von Bambina), ein Stinktier (Flora -> Blume) und natürlich ein Hase (Trommler -> Klopfer)


----------



## War-Rock (8. Juni 2010)

Je nachdem wie mans sieht finde ich zum teil schon viel zu extremst abgekupfert. Grade in Nordend und Ulduar wurde arg viel aus der nordischen mythologie übernommen, wie hier schon angeklungen ist - im grunde ist da nicht mehr viel eigenkreativität dabei. Alldedings muss man blizzard zu gute halten, dass bei einer derart großen welt eben nunmal auch auf vorhandene Ideen zurückgegriffen werden kann um das Bild abzurunden. Zum teil scheint die "mangelnde kreativität" in ganz anderem licht, wenn man merkt, dass fast alles und sogar jeder gammelige name irgendwo seinen realen ursprung hat. Abkupfern aus anderen Geschichten find ich aber trotzdem mist.


----------



## alchilèes (8. Juni 2010)

gerade die verwendung bekannter namen und geschichten macht wow zu dem was es ist.
durch den hohen wiedererkennungswert fühlt man sich heimisch.
sie hätten auch alles anders nennen können, nur ob der erfolg sich dann auch in diesem maße eingestellt hätte?


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2010)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall oder steckt da was dahinter? Nun frage ich euch.


In WoW stecken mehr als 15000(!)  Anspielungen auf reale oder fiktive Dinge. Leute mit guter Allgemeinbildung haben in WoW ständig was zu kichern. Alle anderen sollten googlen nach Webseiten, da gibt es hunderte von, die Leuten die unter dem modernen (nach-Hippie-Ära) Schulsystem gelitten haben die Witze und Scherze der Blizzard Truppe erklären.


----------



## Littletall (8. Juni 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> Auch noch ganz nett, in den Grizzlyhügeln läuft ein Easter-Egg zu Bambi rum, nämlich die eine Kolonne von Tierchen. Ein Rehkitz (Bambina -> Bambi), das große Reh daneben (Mutter von Bambina), ein Stinktier (Flora -> Blume) und natürlich ein Hase (Trommler -> Klopfer)



Außerdem kann man Bambinas Mutter umbringen, dann enraged sie und läuft groß und rot rum (ob auch aggressiv weiß ich gerade nicht).

Bambinas Mutter führt die Truppe an.


----------



## Tai Guy (8. Juni 2010)

Da hat wer nach einem Buch zu den alten Mythen gefragt. Die Edda wäre empfehlenswert, beinhaltet eigentlich die gesamte Mythik der Germanen/Normannen, ich will aber mal ein anderes Buch empfehlen, nämlich Götter- und Heldensagen. Dort sind die Namen aller Götter verzeichnet, inklusive der Namen dieser Götter in anderen Gegenden. UND ein paar Sagen aus dem Deutschsprachigen Raum, wie die Sage um Sigfried. Falls das Buch jemanden interessiert: ISB N 3-8112-1411-X

Und ganz nebenbei: auch die Dunkeleisenzwerge und die Irdenen sind aus den Germanischen/Nordischen Mythen entsprungen. Ich erinnere mal an die Zwergenwelt UNTER Midgard.


----------



## Psalmensang (8. Juni 2010)

Aus welchem Grund soll Blizzard eine abstrakte Welt "erfinden" und designen, die absolut nichts mit unserer Geschichte, Kultur, Geographie, Natur, etc. zu schaffen hat? 
Nur um dem Anspruch des "nicht-abkupferns" gerecht zu werden? - kompletter Blödsinn, oder?

WoW lebt von den Anspielungen, der Hommage an unseren Planeten und der Beflügelung unserer Phantasie - gerade weil Blizzard viele Elemente aus unserer Geschichte und Kultur, 
Landschaften und sogar Wetter in eine virtuelle Welt einbaut. Das kann beim besten Willen nicht als kreativlos und billiges Kopieren angesehen werden.

Ansonsten müssten wir 
- uns in WoW in Landschaften bewegen, die wie die Zangarmarschen, der Nethersturm oder das Schattenmondtal aussehen.
- uns weder zu Fuß, noch per Reittier oder Flugreittiert fortbewegen.
- weder per Schwert, Axt, Bogen, Dolch, Magie oder Knüppel kämpfen
- nicht sprechen, bzw. mit Sprache interagieren
- aussehen wie gestapelter Schleim

Was bleibt übrig, wenn man aus WoW alles herausnimmt, was nicht vollständig neu von Blizzard erfunden wurde?
Eine Bitte an die, die sich am "abkupfern" stören: spielt Eve Online


----------



## refload (8. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Erst letztens gabs auf buffed einen Beitrag über diese seltenen Fische, die Murlocs ähneln.
> Vllt. hat Blizzard sich da auch was abgeguckt (also Mobs speziell von der Tierwelt)



Jep habe den Artikel auch gelesen. Einige Figuren in WOW sind denke ich Bewust an die reale Welt angelehnt. Des Weiteren haben wir (die menschen) uns schon so einiges in der Tierwelt abgeschaut. Klar werden die Spieleprogrammierer/Designer auch viel Fantasie eingebracht haben aber bei einem so umfangreichen Spiel bleibt es einfach nicht aus, dass irgendwo irgendetwas abgeschaut wird.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juni 2010)

n.bek. schrieb:


> für mich is das schönste und wichtigste easteregg immer noch Siouxsie die Banshee!


Aber wer kennt die hier denn noch?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immer und immer und immer wieder gehört. Per Walkman, falls die Dinger noch jemand kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedda_w (8. Juni 2010)

Foldred schrieb:


> @TheSTormride
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja XT002 Dekonstruktor und Leviathan MK2 sind wohl keine nordischen Götter -.-


----------



## MrBlaki (8. Juni 2010)

Es ist völlig normal das sich Entwickler von Orten aus der realen Welt inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Littletall (8. Juni 2010)

pedda_w schrieb:


> Naja XT002 Dekonstruktor und Leviathan MK2 sind wohl keine nordischen Götter -.-



Dafür ist der Leviathan eine weitere Sagengestalt, der Meeresdrache. Ob er auch aus der nordischen Mythologie stammt, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## knochenhand (8. Juni 2010)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht, lieber gut geklaut, als schlecht selbst erfunden!

Andere Spiel machend as auch so, AoC der Start ist komplett bei
Gothik 3 geklaut nur mit mehr sex und gewalt.


----------



## Dirfska (8. Juni 2010)

@ Littletall: Ne, der stammt aus der christlichen bzw. jüdischen Mythologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass es mehr als auffällig ist, woher viele der Namen Nordends - und somit auch Ulduars - herkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (8. Juni 2010)

Da Wow auf Warhammer basiert (und Blizzard in der Vergangenheit Warhammer umsetzen wollte, dieses aber seitens Gamesworkshop untersagt wurde) sollte man schon ahnen woher das Universum kommt.
Ähnlichkeiten im Aussehen, Aufbau und Struktur sind nicht zu übersehen.

Der Punkt ist aber, das was Blizzard daraus gemacht hat, hat sie an die Spitze der MMO Welt geführt, wohingegen Warhammer so seine Schwierigkeiten hat (virtuell).

Das zudem aus der realen Welt abgekupfert wird ist nich nur zufall sondern aktiv gewollt - wie sollte man denn eine bessere Verbindung in die Fantasywelt herstellen als mit bekannten paralellen?
Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ICE-Q (8. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch auf die ägyptische + griechische Mythologie samt Cerberos (3köpfiger Schoßhund), Pyramiden und Schakalen ^^



Ahn'Qiraj spielt an der ägyptische Mythologie an.

Ossirian = Osiris
Setis (rare Mob in Silithus) = Seth
http://www.wowwiki.c...le:Horisath.png = Horus
http://www.wowwiki.com/File:Setis.jpg = Anubis

Ausserdem ähnelt der Name des Gebiets Silithus, sehr an einer alten Stadt in Tunesien, Simitthus.




Littletall schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Leviathan eine weitere Sagengestalt, der Meeresdrache. Ob er auch aus der nordischen Mythologie stammt, weiß ich aber nicht.



Sowas ähnliches gibt es in der germanischen Mythologie, nähmlich die Midgardschlange. Sie ist eine die Welt umspannende Seeschlange und wurde von Loki gezeugt und von Thor erschlagen.


----------



## feyja (8. Juni 2010)

Yogg-Saron - Yog-Sothoth Gottheit aus dem Cthulhu Uninversium


----------



## MuschL@Eredar (8. Juni 2010)

In der Boreanischen Tundra gibt es ein Dorf namens Kaskala --> Anagramm von Alaska!? - naja ein K zu viel... aber ähnlich!!

Kologarn in Ulduar sagt "Ihr könnt nicht vorbei"... nach seinem Fall bildet sich eine Brücke... 
---> erinnert mich ein wenig an "Du kannst nicht vorbei" (Gandalf @Herr der Ringe an der Brücke in Moria gegen den Balrog)


----------



## Dirfska (8. Juni 2010)

ICE-Q schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches gibt es in der germanischen Mythologie, nähmlich die Midgardschlange. Sie ist eine die Welt umspannende Seeschlange und wurde von Loki gezeugt und von Thor erschlagen.



Die im Übrigen auch Jörmungandr genannt wird - was in der WoW ja kein so unbekannter Name ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juni 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ist Arthus ned son komisches Schwert das im Stein steckt?



das wird ja immer Peinlicher...

Excalibur ist das Legendäre Schwert welches Im Stein Steckt

Arthus war der Typ der die (achtung Ironie) Tafelrunde Erfunden hat und nebenbei nen König war


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (8. Juni 2010)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Ich sah mir gerade eine Dokumentation über Afrika an und dort fiel der Name eines Kraters: Dem sogenannten Ngoron _Goro_ Krater. Merkwürdig denkt man sich, der kommt so bekannt vor. Richtig! Fast genauso heißt ein Krater in WoW: Den Un´Goro Krater. Reiner Zufall oder steckt da was dahinter? Nun frage ich euch. Kennt ihr weitere solcher Gebiete in World of Warcraft die es in "Echt" genauso gibt nur mit abgeändertem Namen? Bin ich schon mal darauf gespannt.




na dann mach dich mal auf die suche nach den threats von den eastereggs in wow...

wirst dich wundern auf was sich alles wow bezieht...


----------



## Männchen (8. Juni 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Was soll der provokative Titel ? Blizzard lässt sich laufend von anderen Quellen "inspirieren". Dafür gibt es unzählige Beispiele



Genauso könnte er es bei den Shrek Filmen hinterfragen ... finde aber genau so etwas richtig klasse.
In Uldum wird es sicher viele Anspielungen auf die äghyptische Geschichte geben. 
Und das Worgen Startgebiet schreit nach einem Michael J. Fox (Teenwolf) oder Wolverine.


----------



## Freyen (8. Juni 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> frage gibt es so was wie ne bibel über die nordische mythologie? wen ja oder sowas ähnliches /w me pls






Tai schrieb:


> Da hat wer nach einem Buch zu den alten Mythen gefragt. Die Edda wäre empfehlenswert, beinhaltet eigentlich die gesamte Mythik der Germanen/Normannen, ich will aber mal ein anderes Buch empfehlen, nämlich Götter- und Heldensagen. Dort sind die Namen aller Götter verzeichnet, inklusive der Namen dieser Götter in anderen Gegenden. UND ein paar Sagen aus dem Deutschsprachigen Raum, wie die Sage um Sigfried. Falls das Buch jemanden interessiert: ISB N 3-8112-1411-X
> 
> Und ganz nebenbei: auch die Dunkeleisenzwerge und die Irdenen sind aus den Germanischen/Nordischen Mythen entsprungen. Ich erinnere mal an die Zwergenwelt UNTER Midgard.




Als Ergänzung der Buchliste:

Für diejenigen, die gerne etwas mehr über nordische Gottheiten/deren Kinder/Helden/Orte erfahren wollen, aber keines Lust haben sich durch die komplexen Geschichten zu wälzen (das kann wirklich anstrengend werden, vor allem, wenn man nicht an den alten Schreibstil gewöhnt ist) kann ich auch "Die Enzyklopädie der Mythologie" (ISBN: 3-89736-300-3) empfehlen. Das Buch hat zwar keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit (welches Lexikon hat den schon ^^") aber bietet zumindest einen gut geschriebenen und leichter verdaulichen Überblick über die wichtigsten Persönlichkeiten/Orte. (Wer weiß denn schon, dass "Thrall" (außer, dass der Name Sklave heißt), das erste Menschenkind der Gottes Rig (Heimdall) war, der die 3 Stände geschaffen hat. Nur so zum Beispiel ^^.)

Das Namen aus der Realität entlehnt werden ist bei Autoren Gang und Gäbe. Zum einen klingt es "wahrhaftiger", wenn ein Name auf einer tatsächlich existierenden Sprache fußt, zum anderen kann der Kunde sehr schnell allein vom Klang des Namens her auf den Ursprung schließen, da er in deren realen Welt über etwas Ähnliches schon einmal gestolpert ist. Es käme garantiert vielen Spielern komisch vor, wenn sie einen Namen wie Odin in einem Wüstentempel antreffen würden, da sie ihn unbewusst ins Nordische pflanzen.


----------



## oosix (8. Juni 2010)

Also ganz klar die haben ganz silithus der Filmereihe "Starship Troopers" nachempfunden​


----------



## Dirfska (8. Juni 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die gerne etwas mehr über nordische Gottheiten/deren Kinder/Helden/Orte erfahren wollen, aber keines Lust haben sich durch die komplexen Geschichten zu wälzen (das kann wirklich anstrengend werden, vor allem, wenn man nicht an den alten Schreibstil gewöhnt ist) kann ich auch "Die Enzyklopädie der Mythologie" (ISBN: 3-89736-300-3) empfehlen. Das Buch hat zwar keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit (welches Lexikon hat den schon ^^") aber bietet zumindest einen gut geschriebenen und leichter verdaulichen Überblick über die wichtigsten Persönlichkeiten/Orte.



Diese Enzyklopädie habe ich mir vor ca. 10 Jahren mal gekauft und war schon extrem enttäuscht, weil ich sie sehr.. naja.. unvollständig finde. Es werden zwar die Personen und Orte (auch nur unzureichend mMn) beschrieben, aber das, was Mythologie so interessant macht, nämlich die Geschichten, fehlen.
Aus dem Grund würde ich eher Bücher wie "Deutsche Heldensagen" von Günter Sachse (ISBN-10: 3-570-21619-5), welches auch einige germanische Göttergeschichten enthält, oder diverse andere in Prosa verfasste Schriften zur nordischen Mythologie empfehlen, die man eigentlich in jeder Buchhandlung für wenige Euros kaufen kann. Einfach mal hingehen und nachfragen, was die so da haben oder selber mal in der Mythologie-Abteilung suchen (mit sowas kann ich mich stundenlang beschäftigen^^). Die Edda gibts auch in Prosa, manchmal muss man dafür halt ein wenig länger suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer lieber in einem Roman nebenbei etwas über germanische Geschichten erfahren will und dabei keinen allzu großen Wert auf Genauigkeit legt (oder aber den Roman als "Einstieg" in die Mythologie nehmen möchte), kann z.B. auch das Kinder- bzw. Jugendbuch "Midgard" von Hohlbein lesen. Hier wird die Geschichte vom Verlauf des Fimbulwinters und des darauffolgenden Ragnaröks aus der Sicht von Lif (im Roman fälschlicherweise ein Junge) erzählt, wobei nebenher viele Geschichten der wirklichen Mythologie erzählt werden.Das Buch hat mich damals, als ich so 14 war, für germanische Mythologie begeistert und bis heute (14 Jahre später) hält diese Begeisterung an.


----------



## Shadeja (8. Juni 2010)

Auch noch bei Wikipedia gefunden:
K3-......ein früher als K3 bezeichneter Berg im Karakorum (Broad Peak)

Der *Broad Peak* (_Falchan Kangri_), ist mit 8051 m Höhe einer der vierzehn Achttausender und der zwölfthöchste Berg der Erde. Er liegt im Karakorum auf der Grenze zwischen Pakistan und der Volksrepublik China Er zählt zu der Gasherbrum-Gruppe die sich im Süden anschließt. Sein nördlicher Nachbar ist der K2, von dem er nur durch den Goodwin-Austen-Gletscher getrennt ist.


----------



## TheGui (8. Juni 2010)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Ich sah mir gerade eine Dokumentation über Afrika an und dort fiel der Name eines Kraters: Dem sogenannten Ngoron _Goro_ Krater. Merkwürdig denkt man sich,



WTF Skandal!

Zum Glück hat Blizzard Oger, Zwege und Orcs erfunden!


----------



## Traklar (8. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WTF Skandal!
> 
> Zum Glück hat Blizzard Oger, Zwege und Orcs erfunden!



Den Oger selbst nicht, höchstens die Form. Und selbst die kann man mit Sagengestalten vergleichen, da aber eher Trolle.

Zwerge -> sowohl in der Nordischen Mythologie als auch in vielen Volksgeschichten vorhanden. Sie sind halb so groß wie ein Mensch, bis klein wie ein Kobold (Goblin), tragen aber immer einen langen Bart und meist auch lange Haare. Außerdem sind viele Zwerge Bewohner der Berge und Meister der Schmiedekunst. Herr der Ringe hat sogar so gut wie alle Namen für Zwerge aus der Mythologie "geklaut" (Durin, Dain, Gimli, etc.)

Orcs könnte man wirklich mal Blizzard geben. Bevor Tolkien  die Orks in Mittelerde nicht eingebaut hatte, war das Wort eigentlich mehr mit dem Totenreich verbunden (Bei den Römern war Orc = Orcus = Pluto, Hades, Dis Pater). In Zeichnungen werden "Orks" meist als Zwergenhaft, rießig und blutrünstig, wie ein Tier beschrieben. Zumindest hier hat sich Blizzard was abgeguckt, denn Orcs sind blutrünstig und ein kriegerisches Volk.


----------



## ogrim888 (8. Juni 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> K2 ist ein Camp beim Mount Everest, glaub ich. Irgendwo auf 4800 m Höhe, oder verwechsle ich da was und faile extrem?



Der K2 ist ebenfalls ein Berg und zwar der 2. größte der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## TheGui (8. Juni 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Den Oger selbst nicht,
> 
> Zwerge -> sowohl in der Nordischen Mythologie als auch in vielen...
> 
> Orcs könnte man wirklich mal Blizzard geben. Bevor *Tolkien *die Orks in Mittelerde nicht eingebaut hatte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (8. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Erst letztens gabs auf buffed einen Beitrag über diese seltenen Fische, die Murlocs ähneln.
> Vllt. hat Blizzard sich da auch was abgeguckt (also Mobs speziell von der Tierwelt)



Naja, die Murloc-Fische haben sie ja erst vor Kurzem entdeckt. Glaube nicht, dass Blizzard da ein U-Boot runter geschickt hat, um nach versteckten Arten zu forschen. ^^

Aber es ist vieles aus der Historie und aus der Geographie geklaut. Auch J. K. Rowling hat für ihren Harry Potter ordentlich teilweise in die Archivkiste gegriffen.

(Juhu 1000. Post)


----------



## wertzû (8. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Area 52 und Area 51
> 
> Und dann das mit K3 oder wie genau das heißt. (ka spiel schon lange nicht mehr)



k1 wow, k2 2t höchster berg


----------



## Crystania (8. Juni 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> k1 wow, k2 2t höchster berg



K3 ist doch das Ding in den Sturmgipfeln. Gibts auch n K1?


----------



## Esda (8. Juni 2010)

Warum liest hier eigentlich kaum einer...? Ich warte noch auf das 100.e 'das ist die Edda!' 'Der ist Loki (mein LIeblingsgott <3)' etc.



Littletall schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Leviathan eine weitere Sagengestalt, der Meeresdrache. Ob er auch aus der nordischen Mythologie stammt, weiß ich aber nicht.



Ist das echt ein einfach nur ein Meedrache? Ich dachte, der Leviathan ist Gottes Geschöpf, dass er ab und an mal los lässt, um Ungläubige zu Strafen und Gläubige zu prüfen und son Murks... Von Thomas Hobbes mal abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





oosix schrieb:


> Also ganz klar die haben ganz silithus der Filmereihe "Starship Troopers" nachempfunden​



Narf. BUCH! Das ist ein Buch! Und zwar eins der besten Sci-Fies, die ich kenne.


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Und das Worgen Startgebiet schreit nach einem Michael J. Fox (Teenwolf) oder Wolverine.


Außerdem erwarte ich ganz dringend Ry Cooder (Bad Moon Rising) und Lon Chaney Jr.


----------



## Dominau (8. Juni 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> K2 ist ein Camp beim Mount Everest, glaub ich. Irgendwo auf 4800 m Höhe, oder verwechsle ich da was und faile extrem?



du failst extrem. wie immer halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Das ist ein Buch! Und zwar eins der besten Sci-Fies, die ich kenne.


Aber absolut! Robert A. Heinlein hat mit "Starship Troopers" 1959 einen Überhammer der SF abgeliefert und gleichzeitig einen Klassiker der Weltliteratur.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juni 2010)

Naja ich denke mal Weltliteratur ist etwas hoch gegriffen.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut das Blizz anregungen aus der Realen Welt nimmt vorallem der Sagenwelt.
Ich wette die Tiefgründigkeit des ganze Warcraft Universums wäre um ein vielfaches weniger Komplex wenn Blizz sich alles selbst aus den Fingern gesaugt hätte.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

ich weiss woher blizzard idee mit den sogenannten "Menschen" hatte ... wers wissen will -> pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pwnyounoobs (8. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß net obs schon erwähnt wurde aber vor uc beim zeppelin nach gromgol heißt der goblin Hin Denburg


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (8. Juni 2010)

jzz vergleich einfach mal arthas krone mit saurons oder das auge in der Grube von Saron


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (8. Juni 2010)

Dann ist der Un'Goro Krater halt eine weitere Anspielung auf etwas im richtigen Leben, nur , dass das bisher keiner wusste... oder Blizzard hat beim "erfinden" von Namen eben mal in den Atlas geguckt, naja, wieso nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> ich weiss woher blizzard idee mit den sogenannten "Menschen" hatte ... wers wissen will -> pm an mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (8. Juni 2010)

Ihr seid echt weit in die Nordische Geschichte eingestiegen. Hab ich vieles nicht gewusst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tai Guy (8. Juni 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ist das echt ein einfach nur ein Meedrache? Ich dachte, der Leviathan ist Gottes Geschöpf, dass er ab und an mal los lässt, um Ungläubige zu Strafen und Gläubige zu prüfen und son Murks... Von Thomas Hobbes mal abgesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Halbwgs richtig. Leviathan ist einer der 7 Erzdämonen (Jüdischer Glaube) und bei den etwas Spezielleren leuten der dunklen Seite einer der 4 Satane.



Traklar schrieb:


> Den Oger selbst nicht, höchstens die Form. Und selbst die kann man mit Sagengestalten vergleichen, da aber eher Trolle.
> 
> Oger gibt es vielen Fantasy Büchern VOR WoW. Und die Beschreibung ist denen von WoW sehr sehr ähnlich, wenn man gedanklich bilder malen kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Polysorbate (8. Juni 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> in wow gibt es endlos viele dinge die auf reale personen und orte anspielen. da haben sich die entwichler einfach auch mal ein paar scherze erlaupt.
> super beispiel ist Haris Pilton (Paris Hilton) die in shattrath in der kneipe rumsteht oder Harrison Jones (Harrison Ford der schauspieler von indianer jones)



Die gute Paris steht da nicht alleine. Priester die sich Segnung besorgt haben und den Schmuck vorher bei ihr angelgt haben, konnte den Geist von Nicole Richie sehen:-)


----------



## SaVeX (8. Juni 2010)

jaja und todesschwinges erscheinen is wie die maya katastrophe nur früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bipun (8. Juni 2010)

pk2 schrieb:


> Hodir soll wohl Odin darstellen
> 
> 4?




mimiron ist von mirir abgeleitet

*Mimir* ist ein Wesen der nordischen Mythologie, das eine der Urquellen unter dem Weltenbaum Yggdrasil hütet und dessen Wissen, Weisheit und Weissagungsgabe berühmt sind. Daher pflegt selbst Odin eine enge Bindung zu ihm, um seinen Rat zu erlangen.


----------



## Vyron268 (8. Juni 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> ...Es gibt z.B. den Typen bei Hemet Nesingwary (ein Anagram auf Ernest Hemingway) im Sholazarbecken, der den
> Schnaps braut, heisst McManus und stellt für mich eine Anspielung auf den Snookerprofi Alan McManus dar...



Bei dem Namen fallen mir jetzt eher die MacManus Brüder aus dem Film "_The Boondock Saints" ein.
_Könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen das es eine Anspielung auf den Film ist.


----------



## Traklar (8. Juni 2010)

SaVeX schrieb:


> jaja und todesschwinges erscheinen is wie die maya katastrophe nur früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie Cartman so schön sagte: Die Maya hatten mit ihrer Prophezeiung recht, sie haben sich nur verrechnet. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010, die Minderheiten haben die Welt übernommen (.... aus Pi Pi, Staffel 13 Folge 14, P.S.: Das einzige was ich noch mehr hasse als Pipi sind Bananen - Hier Jungs! Esst diese Bananen! ESST SIE ODER ICH KNALL EUCH AB!) Ok bissl abgewichen vom Thema.

South Park 4 EVER!


----------



## WoWFreak112 (8. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> nö uther ist nicht sein vater ... uther war sein ausbilder ... arthas vater heisst therenas menethil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lesen da steht Arthus (den schreibt man aber Artus) und nicht Arthas!


----------



## Bigmedi (8. Juni 2010)

Bei mir im Dorf heisst ne Strasse Nagrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (8. Juni 2010)

mir fallen auch die götter spontan ein loken = lokier ( germanen gott) odin= keine ahnung kommt mir aber bekannt vor


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal Weltliteratur ist etwas hoch gegriffen.


Keineswegs. Nur in Deutschland gilt SF nicht als Literatur, der Rest der Welt sieht das anders. Übrigens gilt Starship Troopers" bis heute als einzig gelungene Widerlegung des Humanismus. Das Buch steckt so voll Stoff, das es bis heute in hunderten von Foren kontrovers diskutiert wird.


----------



## Zuraxx (8. Juni 2010)

Fast ganz WoW besteht aus ableitungen aus alten Keltischen Göttern, Griechischen göttern, berühmtheiten der antike, und ein paar bekannten sachen aus der jetzt Zeit, z.b. verwendet Square enix in ihrem Spiel Final Fantasy auch namen wie ODIN der in der Realität eig der oberste Gott der Kelten ist.
Mal ehrlich, wer kann es ihnen verübeln? Die Namensgebung in einem Spiel, oder bei Charakteren ist echt das schwerste.


----------



## Kaang (8. Juni 2010)

Haris Pilton? xD


----------



## LaVerne (8. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Keineswegs. Nur in Deutschland gilt SF nicht als Literatur, der Rest der Welt sieht das anders.



Blödsinn. Dystopien gehören beispielsweise schon seit über 20 Jahren zur anerkannten Schulliteratur. "Starship Troopers" gehört da zu Recht nicht zu.



> Übrigens gilt Starship Troopers" bis heute als einzig gelungene Widerlegung des Humanismus.



Wiederum Blödsinn. Es mag lediglich Leute geben, die das behaupten. Eine allgemein anerkannte "Geltung" zu irgendeinem Thema hat das Buch nie erfahren.



> Das Buch steckt so voll Stoff, das es bis heute in hunderten von Foren kontrovers diskutiert wird.



Was nun allerdings nicht unbedingt am "Stoff" liegt, sondern an den fragwürdigen Einstellungen Heinleins, die dort wiedergegeben werden.


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juni 2010)

lol der Thread ist derbe fail^^

Und ausserdem gibt es da schon einiges zu

vorallem das mit den Vyrkul haben die zu 99% genauso aus der nordischen mythologie geklaut, die heißen da sogar exakt gleich


----------



## bariumnitrat (8. Juni 2010)

mal um das auf Seite 1 besprochene "problemchen" mit K3 zu erläutern:

die anspielung auf einen berg ist gewiss. es handelt sich hierbei entweder um den K2 (8611m), der zweithöchste und tödlichste -> gefährlichste berg der welt erst 298 menschen haben ihn bestiegen (nur 4 2x) es sind 78 menschen bei dem versuch umgekommen 32 sind beim abstieg verstorben. viele sagen, dass er "schwerer" sei als der mt. everest.

oder es ist der K3 gemeint, der eigentlich Broad Peek heißt! der ist der 14t höchste der welt und circa 8000m hoch.

die namen sind übrigens durch eine messung des forschers  Thomas George Montgomerie, der 1856 die Gipfel im Karakorum (dort liegen die berge) aus größerer entfernung kartierte und dabei der reihe nach durchnummerierte (das K steht dabei für Karakorum). die gipfel wurden von westen aus durchnumerriert und sind NICHT mit de rhöhe zu verwechseln!

ausserdem ist das karakorum nicht das selbe wie das himalaya, sie grenzen nur direkt aneinander an!

die lager sind übrigens nicht gemeint, da alle entweder eigen namen habe oder einfach 1. 2. 3. usw basislager heißen!

und ski schwierigkeitsgrad werden nur mit farben dargestellt, nicht mit Buchstaben oder ähnlichem!

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen,

mfg barium


----------



## datsoli (8. Juni 2010)

bariumnitrat schrieb:


> es handelt sich hierbei entweder um den K2 (8611m), der zweithöchste und tödlichste -> gefährlichste berg der welt erst 298 menschen haben ihn bestiegen (nur 4 2x) es sind 78 menschen bei dem versuch umgekommen 32 sind beim abstieg verstorben. viele sagen, dass er "schwerer" sei als der mt. everest.



Sehe ich nicht so, bestimmt gehört der K2 mit zu den gefährlichsten , schwierigsten und tödlichsten Bergen aber da gibt es auch noch einige andere Kandidaten. Zum Beispiel den Cerro Torre, den Nanga Parbat (besonders die Rupalwand), den Ogre (übersetzt Menschenfresser^^, mit erst 2 Besteigungen afaik) oder Jasemba, Nangpai-Gosum I.
Welcher jetzt genau DER schwierigste und gefährlichste Berg ist lässt sich eh nicht sagen, aber dass es nicht der Mount Everest ist ist nichts neues, nur Höhe allein macht die Schwierigkeit eben nicht aus. Insofern lehnen sich leute die sagen der k2 sei schwieriger auch nicht besonders weit aus dem Fenster, es ist meiner Meinung nach unstrittig.


----------



## FröööM (8. Juni 2010)

eastereggs nennt man das, ich liebe sowas^^


----------



## Taknator (8. Juni 2010)

nicht zu vergessen loch modan ist an loch ness angelehnt und im rotkrallengebirge in dem see gibt es einen rarmob der an das monster von loch ness angelehnt ist


----------



## bariumnitrat (8. Juni 2010)

@ datsoli

natürlich hast du damit recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann nicht sagen, was der "schwerste" oder "gefährlichste" berg ist, trotzdem stimmt (soweit ich weiß) das mit dem "tödlichster berg", weil DAS wiederum durch statistiker belegt wurde.

bei den anderen punkten aber /sign haste 100% recht


----------



## Vranthor (8. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> nö uther ist nicht sein vater ... uther war sein ausbilder ... arthas vater heisst therenas menethil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er meint in der Geschichte von Arthus heißt sein Vater Uther. Jetzt kapiert?


----------



## Cotraxis (8. Juni 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen loch modan ist an loch ness angelehnt und im rotkrallengebirge in dem see gibt es einen rarmob der an das monster von loch ness angelehnt ist



sag mir doch bitte mal wo das ROTKRALLENGEBIRGE ist ^^ kenne nur das Steinkrallengebirge und Rotkammgebirge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja aber um der ganzen sache mal aufschwung zu geben... wie jeder andere spielehersteller hat auch blizz bzw. activision sich an die reale welt rangemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zurecht würde ich sagen denn es gibt KEIN spiel wo alles nur fiktion ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## datsoli (8. Juni 2010)

@Barium:

Ich weiss nicht.^^ Ich will das hier ja auch garnicht kleinreden (sicher ist der K2 harter Tobak) oder hier den Oberlehrer raushängen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich halte nicht viel von diesen Titeln wie "tödlichster Berg" "gefährlichster Berg"...
hängt eben auch immer davon ab welche Zahlen du zur Berechnung nimmst. Wenn man sich beispielsweise mal die Annapurna anguckt mit ca 150 Besteigungen und 60 Todesfällen (Stand 2008, Quelle Wikipedia :S) finde ich das auch schon ziemlich Respekteinflößend.. Mal davon abgesehen: Je "berühmter" der Berg etc. desto mehr Leute lockt er auch an, die einer solchen Expedition überhaupt nicht gewachsen sind, was wiederum die Sterblichkeitsrate drastisch erhöht... 
Selbst wenn es der schwerste Berg der Welt wäre macht sich die Besteigung des Mount Pipikaka (Name ist frei erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) eben nicht so gut in der Autobiographie wie die Besteigung eines Everest, K2 oder Nanga Parbat)


----------



## Taknator (8. Juni 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> sag mir doch bitte mal wo das ROTKRALLENGEBIRGE ist ^^ kenne nur das Steinkrallengebirge und Rotkammgebirge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tut mir leid rotkammgebirge... war lange nichtmehr dort schon über 1 jahr her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: ein rotkrallengebirge gibts auch und zwar irgendwo in meinem kopf ich höre da zwar immer nur eine kugel rollen aber das ist wohl das "gehirn" von dem immer alle reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (8. Juni 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> tut mir leid rotkammgebirge... war lange nichtmehr dort schon über 1 jahr her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe ^^ no comment ^^ XD


----------



## Borgok (8. Juni 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> *Kalimdor*->Wüsten grater von ungoro usw erinnert stark an den *kontinent Afrika*
> *Ostliche königreiche*-> erinnert irgentwie mit den jungeln (Brazil) Gebirgspässen(Peru usw) Hügelland (Prärie) an *Kontinent Amerika*.
> Naja und scherbenwelt wenn man rüberkommt höllenfeuer doch an Australien's Outback im weiten sinne :-)



Ich find nicht dass man das so generell sagen kann.

Das Brachland ist mit seinen Bäumen und Tieren (Giraffen, Zebras, Löwen) eindeutig eine afrikanische (Trocken-)Savannenlandschaft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Un'Goro-Krater ist vom Namen her an den Ngorongoro-Krater in Nordtansania/Ostafrika angelehnt und hat mit ihm soviel gemeinsam, dass auch er ein "schönes" Gebiet mit intakter Natur sein soll (der Ngorongoro-Krater gilt als eines der größten Naturparadiese der Erde (UNESCO-Weltnaturerbe, Biosphärenreservat...)). Von der Landschaft selbst haben sie allerdings nicht besonders viel gemeinsam, Un'Goro soll ja eine urzeitliche Welt mit Sauriern sein, Ngorongoro ist eine afrikanische Savannenlandschaft (während der Trockenzeit schon eher mit dem Brachland vergleichbar).

Durotar hingegen erinnert mich schon eher an die rote Wüste Australiens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mulgore zusammen mit der Architektur/Kultur der Tauren (Zelte, Tipis, Totempfähle...) ist von der Indianerwelt Nordamerikas inspiriert (Tauren jagen Kodos <-> Indianer jagen Bisons, es gibt Tiere wie Kojoten (typisch für Nordamerika) in Mulgore, Herden von Kodos (-> Bisons/ "Büffel") ziehen durch das Land.....), allerdings ohne dass man sich in Mulgore nach Nordamerika versetzt fühlt (ich zumindest, Tauren unterscheidet doch sehr viel von Indianer... das Aussehen der Landschaft passt auch nicht ganz...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähnlich ist es mit den Nachtelfen: Deren Architektur erinnert recht stark an das Fernöstliche/Asiatische:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Eingangstor von Darnassus sieht dem Namdaemun-Tor in Südkorea ähnlich:
http://www.flickr.co...apan/837106036/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier fühlt man sich aber nicht direkt nach Ostasien versetzt.

Das Schlingendorntal ist ein tropischer Dschungel, man kann jedoch nicht genau sagen welchem auf der Welt (Südamerika/Zentralafrika/Südostasien) er entsprechen soll (Gorillas gibts nur in Afrika, Tiger in Asien, die Piraten im Süden passen am besten nach Mittelamerika...).

Mich erinnert das Ödland (nicht nur Tausend Nadeln) auch an Monument Valley/ an die Wüste im Südwesten der USA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadeja (10. Juni 2010)

Ha, ich hab noch was gefunden...die große Ratte in der Kanalisation in Dalaran, die vier kleinen Schildkröten entweder Unterricht gibt oder ihnen eine Rede hält^^


(teenage mutant hero ninja turtles)


----------



## Sapper13 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil finde das nicht ganz so verwerflich. Ich seh das so. Wenn man jetzt nach und nach feststellt das es da parallelen gibt, kann dies auch teilweise gewollt sein. Stellt euch mach vor es gäbe ein Spiel was wirklich absolut Fantasie ist (Denkt nicht an Drachen oder orks oder so) sondern absolut erfunden. 

Zu meiner Jugendzeit war ich leidenschaftlicher Pen & Paper Spieler und haben die Drachenlanze Bücher verschlungen. Meine Tante meinte mir etwas gutes zutun indem sie mir ein Fantasiebuch über einen Maulwurf geschenkt hat??? Hä. Was soll ich bitte mit einem Buch über einen Scheiß Maulwurf wenn ich doch voll auf Drachen, Ritter und Dämonen stehe. 

Ich habs irgendwo noch rumfliegen irgendwas mit Duncton oder so. 

Ich meine solche Parallelen sind wirklich gewollt, dann fühlt man sich nicht fremd. Ngoro goro Krater war aber schon lange bekannt (zumindest bei denen, die in den 70er und 80er Jahren viel Grizmek, Sielmann und so geschaut haben ;-)


----------



## Esda (10. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Dystopien gehören beispielsweise schon seit über 20 Jahren zur anerkannten Schulliteratur. "Starship Troopers" gehört da zu Recht nicht zu.
> 
> Was nun allerdings nicht unbedingt am "Stoff" liegt, sondern an den fragwürdigen Einstellungen Heinleins, die dort wiedergegeben werden.



Ich denke, dass diese patriarchalisch-faschistoide Gesellschaft nicht für alle eine Dystopie ist; manche würden es eher als Utopie sehen. 
Ansonsten wäre es der wenigen spannenden und interessanten Lektüren und evtl kämen so endlich mal ein paar Jugendliche wieder zum Lesen. 
Vieles von dem angebotenen Gedankengut ist fragwürdig, aber ich denke dass unsere Jugend schon damit fertig würde.


----------



## Isoclin (10. Juni 2010)

haris pilton is auch ein beispiel


----------



## bexxter83 (11. Juni 2010)

ich hab grad nen NPC gefunden auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel: ophera windzorn (engl. windfury) = Oprah Winfrey. Wurde noch nicht erwähnt glaub ich.


----------



## Folkthing (11. Juni 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Um auf mehrere Quotes zu Antworten:
> 
> Ulduar besteht aus nordischen Göttern?
> 
> Der einzige "Gott" in dem Sinne ist Thorim mit Thor, besonders mit seinem Hammerschlag. Alles andere kommt mir relativ fremd vor.



fail.

Freya ist auch eine Göttin.
Hodir könnte Odin sein.
Sif ist übrigens Thors Frau in der nordischen Myhtologie

Außerdem gibt es im Turm von Utgarde den Boss "Skadi". Die ist zwar keine Göttin, aber in der nordischen Myhtologie eine Riesin. Ein weiterer Fail Blizzards weil der Boss männlich ist. Falls ihr es nicht bemerkt habt, WotLK ist komplett an die nordische Mythologie angelehnt.


----------

